# Does tofu smell?



## tsk_mum (Nov 2, 2005)

I just opened a package of Nasoya Firm Tofu & it has a funky smell







:
We dont eat tofu alot so I cant remember if it normally smells or not.
The date on it is tomorrow.
Should I or shouldnt I?????????


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

It shouldn't smell funky, but if it hasn't been opened it shouldn't have gone bad, either. Is it pink or slimey? If you rinse it in cold water does it still smell funky?

If it smells fine after rinsing, I say go for it. I even rinse chicken that smells funky, if it smells fine after a rinse, I use it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

tofu doesn't really have a smell... i agree with pp... if it smells ok (and isn't slimy) after a rinse, i'd go for it too.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Believe me when I say that if tofu has gone bad it'll smell funny and you'll KNOW it. I've only had that happen once and believe me....it's not a smell you'd mistake as something you should eat. It would definitely discourage anyone from eating it.

Normally, other than a slight beany smelly it shouldn't smell like anything.


----------



## tsk_mum (Nov 2, 2005)

Well ...
I had already mixed it up to make my pasta so I couldnt rinse. I realized it was smelling funny when I was doing this.
I baked it & we ate it ... so I guess we're safe. No one got sick


----------

